# Severe Harman Kardon Shortage (2 Series, 3 Series, X5 & More)



## x-wing 198 (Jul 18, 2021)

anyone know the specs on the HK system and whatever this BMW hi-fi system is? curious if the speakers/amp etc are similar and if its really a big loss or not.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

x-wing 198 said:


> anyone know the specs on the HK system and whatever this BMW hi-fi system is? curious if the speakers/amp etc are similar and if its really a big loss or not.


From my perspective, I have a very difficult time paying more money for higher quality sound. Even in a well insulated vehicle, the sound is not great. with the road noise.


----------



## x-wing 198 (Jul 18, 2021)

ghpup said:


> From my perspective, I have a very difficult time paying more money for higher quality sound. Even in a well insulated vehicle, the sound is not great. with the road noise.


Understandable but what I am looking for are specifications of the HK system and the BMW Hi-Fi system so we can compare apples to apples rather than opinions/assumptions. I plan to ask my dealer as well to get the information from them.


----------



## SteveinArizona (Sep 12, 2016)

x-wing 198 said:


> Understandable but what I am looking for are specifications of the HK system and the BMW Hi-Fi system so we can compare apples to apples rather than opinions/assumptions. I plan to ask my dealer as well to get the information from them.








Harman Kardon Automotive BMW







www.harmankardon.com


----------



## x-wing 198 (Jul 18, 2021)

SteveinArizona said:


> Harman Kardon Automotive BMW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about the BMW hi/fi specs?


----------



## SteveinArizona (Sep 12, 2016)

x-wing 198 said:


> what about the BMW hi/fi specs?


I don't have that. 

Note that before the LCI the HK had 600 watts; they lowered it for the LCI and added a booster but there have not been great reports on the newer version.


----------



## x-wing 198 (Jul 18, 2021)

x-wing 198 said:


> anyone know the specs on the HK system and whatever this BMW hi-fi system is? curious if the speakers/amp etc are similar and if its really a big loss or not.


I found this link that was helpful: Harman Kardon vs Hi-Fi vs Aftermarket Upgrade for BMW | BimmerTech


----------



## g39x (Jun 16, 2021)

From what I have heard (on the x7), the HK is better than the Hi-Fi, however they are not that much different, also some people have said that HK is the one producing Hi-Fi, so that might be why the close similarity, granted the Hi-Fi is less powerful, it does sound similar at lower volumes.


----------



## x-wing 198 (Jul 18, 2021)

g39x said:


> From what I have heard (on the x7), the HK is better than the Hi-Fi, however they are not that much different, also some people have said that HK is the one producing Hi-Fi, so that might be why the close similarity, granted the Hi-Fi is less powerful, it does sound similar at lower volumes.


From this link (Harman Kardon vs Hi-Fi vs Aftermarket Upgrade for BMW | BimmerTech) it appears the amp is the biggest difference but its still not very clear.


----------



## g39x (Jun 16, 2021)

x-wing 198 said:


> From this link (Harman Kardon vs Hi-Fi vs Aftermarket Upgrade for BMW | BimmerTech) it appears the amp is the biggest difference but its still not very clear.


The other thing is for buyers who want to upgrade the speakers, the HK is plug and play, whereas the Hi-Fi is more involved. I think if you want a louder system and play music blasting the volume, the HK will better suit you due to it having more power, however if you listen to things at more or less normal volumes, it isn’t that much of a jump to the HK. I think they need other manufacturers. The upgrade should be the BW and the top upgrade should be another top end audio system like Náim.


----------

